# Escambia River



## popmedic1 (Nov 10, 2007)

I was up around cotton lake and mystic springs Sunday looking around and trying to refamiliarize myself with the area and the river (I am getting a boat this week). I was shocked at how low the river was and was wandering how long it had been this way and was it due to drought or some other reason.


----------



## basnbud (Jul 20, 2011)

it went down after sandy and just hasn't came back. and the lack of rain has a big part in it, and in the winter time, the tides arn't as strong. hope your boat is a shallow drafter !


----------

